# Hikers stranded 4 days into the AT



## Stephen (Mar 9, 2005)

I guess they started a little too early:

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,149865,00.html


----------



## Vortex (Mar 9, 2005)

Sounds like they will be okay lucky though.  1st post in this forum getting ready for the end of my favorite season.


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 9, 2005)

Doesn't say if they are thru-hikers but "backpackers" sort of implies that they might be. 

But that seems about right. If they left March 1st, the average date for Northbounders leaving, they should be in TN by now.


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounded to me like section hikers, since it said they planned to do the entire length of the AT in the state. In fact, since it said they were current college students, I'll bet they were doing this on a weeklong spring break.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 10, 2005)

As Denzel Washinton would say 
'they sho'nuff in school now'


----------



## SilentCal (Mar 10, 2005)

Tim from the Flags meeting last year is doing the AT this year.  Good Luck    TIM!!!!!


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 11, 2005)

They were hiking the 71 miles in the great Smoking National Park.  

Asuumptions I would make is that they underestimated the weather at elevation, on top of nearby (well, it's closer than we are to TN) Mt. Micthell in NC for example, they say they get 100 inches a year of snow.  Thru hikers have been rescued from the AT before, back in 1993 when the big Blizzard hit up there, the TN or NC National Guard had to be mobilized to assist in the rescue.  Now these guys would have been  6 - 9 years old then so I can't be too harsh on them for not remembering.

No snow at the start, must be okay, heck I've nade that mistake before a few times but without anymore than big pain in the butt postholing trips because I left the proper gear at home or worse yet, in the car.  Then again, I have not tried a 71 mile trip, miles away from help my trips could have easily escalated

Glad they seem to be doing okay, hoefpully the worse of teh bunch gets better quickly so he can watch March Madness


----------



## Caleb (Mar 11, 2005)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> Glad they seem to be doing okay, hoefpully the worse of teh bunch gets better quickly so he can watch March Madness



nice! I should have been more charitable...especially since I was once a 1st year student at UVA myself. At the very least these kids had the ambition to go hiking over springbreak, the same time as the infamous UVA Easters Week celebration that I never seemed to break free from. C


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 15, 2005)

I hiked with Tim, AT trail name, Strider and Sonic Boom just Saturday. That's snowshoeing in 2-4'snowdrifts. Tim is leaving Springer Mtn 3/28. He's all set and raring to go. He plans on arriving at Katahdin sometime during August. That will leave him plenty of time to join the FlagsOnThe48 event.


----------

